# HELP!



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Alright I am putting AE TD6Hs in the kicks and I need a little help. There is plenty of room to flush them in the kicks (the reason I went with a 6.5 vs an 8) but after cutting the kick I need to remove a brace behind the kick. I have tried to hack it out with a air body saw, nibbler, and cutoff wheel. It is just too tight to get in there effectively. 

I need a right angle cutting tool that is not very tall. 

Does anyone have access to a plasma cutter in North AL?

second choice...

Does anyone know of a good body shop in North AL that might do this for me?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I hope you can find something here or that someone in Alabama come through

right angle drill - Google Search

The Milescraft Crown 45 Molding Cutting Jig features innovative cut it the way you see it ... It has been engineered with a tall, tilted, natural. ... Compact, right-angle drill accessory easily reaches awkward corners & difficult angles.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

A$$hole thanks for the suggestion BUT the drill is too tall after you put the bit in to get a hole to start the nibbler. Good suggestion but I have tried it already.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Call Scott. He found someone that wacked his car up for him. "You don't need that metal in the frame anyways"


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Kirk,

PM me Scott's number and I will give him a call.

I am going to try and get in there with this 1/8" Air Micro Die Grinder and a small cutoff wheel from a dremel kit. We'll see how it works...

FYI - I have another brace that goes back in  This one is to prevent door sag (it is behind the lower hinge). I'm surprised to find it in a four door.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Long as you maintain the structural integrity.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Just saw this thread. Heck if that is all you needed, no problem. I have that at my dad's. Also, if you need little cutting wheels to go into the pencil grinder I have those as well. Don't know why you didn't give me a call in the first place?


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Ricky,

Thanks for the post I was about to call you (assuming I couldn't figure out how to get this done). The small grinder sucked (not enough power) but I was able to get a 90 degree die grinder in there with a 3" cut off wheel. Between the nibbler, air saw, die grinder, and true cut off wheel I finally got it done.

BTW - Never buy the Harbor Freight air chisels. THEY SUCK.

Charles


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah the pencil grinder is mainly for engraving, but you can get into tight places with them. One time I had to cut the butterflies out of a carb for one of my drag racing friends. To much nitrous!! That is how I got the small cut off wheels for my pencil grinder.


----------

